# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Diljem Hrvatske!  Želimo promjene, SLOBODA PORODU!

## Danci_Krmed

_Na isti dan, u četvrtak 20. rujna 2012., u cijelom ce svijetu biti premijerno prikazan novi dokumentarni film koji predstavlja porod kao najveći problem vezan uz kršenje ljudskih prava._

_RODA i još nekoliko udruga organiziraju čak devet BESPLATNIH projekcija diljem Hrvatske! Dogovorite večer sa prijateljicama i prijateljima, partnerom, sa svima, pridružite nam se i budite dio promjene koje želite vidjeti u porodništvu! Promjena ce nastupiti kad žene ustanu protiv svih tih zlostavljanja i kažu: Dosta je!_

_Sloboda porodu je sezdesetminutni dokumentarac u kojem svjetski vodeći stručnjaci za porod, zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska prava, pozivaju na kampanju koja poziva na radikalne promjene odnosa prema rodiljama u svijetu._


_Projekcije u Hrvatskoj održat će se na sljedeća mjesta:_

_ZAGREB, KIC, Preradovićeva 5 u 19 sati_
_BJELOVAR, Knjižnica "P. Preradović", Šetalište I. Lebovića 9 u 18 sati_
_VARAŽDIN, CineStar Varaždin, Ulica grada Lipika 15 u 18 sati_
_RIJEKA, Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa) u 19,30 sati_
_PULA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39 u 18 sati_
_RAB, Hotel Arbiana, Obala Petra Krešimira u 18 sati_
_ZADAR, Gradska knjižnica, Ulica S. Radića 11b u 18 sati_
_SPLIT, Središnja knjižnica, Ulica Slobode 2 u 18 sati_
_DUBROVNIK, Zavod za javno zdravstvo, Dr. A. Secera 4a u 16 sati_

_Dodatne informacije o Slobodi porodu nalaze se na stranicama:_ http://freedomforbirth.com_ i_ www.roda.hr

_“Siguran porod trebao bi biti jedno od temeljnih ženskih ljudskih prava, no nažalost, za milijune zena i njihovih beba sirom svijeta, to nije slučaj. Ogroman je nedostatak ljudi koji bi mogli pomoći osigurati ovo pravo: postoji stvarna potreba za primaljama i svjetske bi vodje trebali ulagati u primaljstvo u njihovim zemljama. Nadam se da će ovaj film, kojeg RCM podrzava projekcijom, pretvoriti stručnu skrb za roditelje u realnost za sve one žene koje joj u ovom trenutku nemaju pristup.”_

_Cathy Warwick, direktorica Royal College of Midwives (RCM), Britanija_

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Idu projekcije u 12 gradova!  Još idu:  Karlovac, Osijek, Velika Gorica! Detalji uskoro!

----------


## puntica

podižem

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Projekcije u Hrvatskoj održat će se na sljedeća mjesta:

 ZAGREB, KIC, Preradovićeva 5 u 19 sati
 VELIKA GORICA, POU, Dvorana Galženica, Trg S. Radića 5, 19h 
 KARLOVAC, Gradska knjižnica, Šestićeva 1 u 19 sati
 BJELOVAR, Knjižnica "P. Preradović", Šetalište I. Lebovića 9 u 18 sati
 OSIJEK, Gradska i sveučilišna knjižnica, Europske avenije 24 u 17,30 sati
 VARAŽDIN, CineStar Varaždin,  Ulica grada Lipika 15 u 18 sati
 RIJEKA, Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa) u 19,30 sati
 PULA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39 u 18 sati
 RAB, Hotel Arbiana, Obala Petra Krešimira u 18 sati
 ZADAR, Gradska knjižnica, Ulica S. Radića 11b u 18 sati
 SPLIT, Središnja knjižnica, Ulica slobode 2 u 18 sati
 DUBROVNIK, Zavod za javno zdravstvo, Dr. A. Šercera 4a u 16 sati

Pogledajte FB događanje https://www.facebook.com/events/277249279052856/

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Besplatna kratka verzija filma "Sloboda porodu" je OD DANAS DOSTUPNA!

 Ovaj film ima potencijal pokrenut lavinu promjene u porodništvu u  cijelome svijetu, pogledajte ga, podijelite sa svojim prijateljima i  budite dio ovog važnog pokreta!

 Titl na hrvatskom je dostupan tako da nakon što kliknete poveznicu u donjem desnom kutu pritisnite "CC" i odaberete "Croatian".

http://www.oneworldbirth.net/the-film/

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Imaju žene mogućnost odabira u trudnoći i porodu? Da li će imati naše kćerke mogućnost odabrati vrstu skrb koju žele?

 8. ožujka 2013 udruga Roda planira projekcije filma Lice poroda o važnostima i moći izbora u trudnoći i porodu u gradovima diljem Hrvatske. Ukoliko želite u svom gradu organizirati  projekciju ili sudjelovati u organizaciji, molimo vas da ispunite ovaj obrazac pa ćemo vas uključiti u mailing listu za daljnje dogovore. Film će biti titlovan na hrvatskom jeziku.

Moć izbora je MOGUĆNOST izbora - dignimo svoj glas!

----------


## mašnica

Bas si razmisljam da bi se moglo nesto napraviti i u mom kraju. Ima nekih posebnih uvjeta?

Prostor nihe problem, jedino je skakljivo koliko bi ljudi doslo. Koliko dugo traje projekcija?
I koliko ljudi bi trebalo angazirati za pomoc?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Mašnica, javi se na porod@roda.hr za detalje.  Film traje 90 minuta, računamo na 20-30 minuta za diskusiju nakon filma.  Treba rezervirat prostor, postaviti plakate (to ćemo vam dostaviti, vi printate i postavljate), malo animirat ljude da dođu i odradit samu projekciju.   Nije puno  :Smile: 

*Interes  za organiziranje projekcije filma je velik! Budite dio ovog događanja i  javite se ako želite da i vaš grad dobije priliku pogledati film Lice  poroda. 

 Za sada se lista gradova popela na 15: Varaždin,  Čakovec, Pula, Rijeka, Zagreb,  Vinkovci, Pazin, Dubrovnik, Velika  Gorica, Daruvar, Split, Poreč, Biograd n/m, Čepin, Popovača...nastavite  niz

http://www.givengain.com/cause/3479/projects/12148/*Želite pogledati ovaj film u svom gradu?  Javite nam se!  porod@roda.hr

----------


## penny

moze li se donirati putem nekog racuna? li iskljucivo karticom preko stranice?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

penny može se i ovako

samo treba označit ZA FILM

----------


## penny

hvala na odg, trazila sam al nikako nac ziro  :Embarassed:  sigurno ce odgovor biti od pomoci jos nekima zbunjenima ko ja
jeli to reiffeisen?

----------


## mašnica

Poslala sam informativni mail jedno 30tak frndica, mama, cura da ispitam da li bi bilo zainteresiranih i u 5dana nisam dobila niti jedan odgovor, mišljenje ni ništa  :Sad:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> jeli to reiffeisen?


da

mašnica ponekad dodju ljudi za koje ne biš nikad rekla.  Imamo 16 gradova :D

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam na selu pa zato se bojim kako bi to proslo. Koliko bi najmanje ljudi trebalo.doci? I da li ima kakvih troskova autorska prava, tako nesto?

----------

